# Puppy Sleeping patterns



## Vizsla_Penny (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Just joined the group today and looking forward to hearing others insights. My wife and I have an almost 15 week old female Vizsla, Penny. All in all, Penny has been a great dog thus far. She's our first puppy (my first dog, my wife has had dogs her whole life, but not one this young). Although we were hoping she'd be sleeping better at this point.

We have her close to fully crate trained and she has been sleeping in her crate in our bedroom since we got her. Our issue is lately (over the last couple weeks), she has begun whimpering and crying half way through the night. We let her out to pee and then she puts up quite the fight to go back to the crate. In some instances, when she was sleeping until about 5-6ish, i'd be getting up for work, would take her out, and then let her sleep for an hour or so in our bed with my wife. 

We've been taking her for walk right before bed and trying to limit her water late in the night, but she seems to be not wanting to sleep through the night.

Anything to be concerned of here? Has anyone had any similar issues?


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Sounds pretty normal.  Just be consistent with the crate if you want her sleeping in the crate the whole night.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

She's probably just realizing she'd rather be in the bed with you than the crate.  Pretty normal.

When you do take her out, make sure you don't talk to her at all. Straight out to do her business and then back in the crate. You may have a bit of luck with covering the crate if you don't do so already. If you really want to get her back on track, I would stop the morning bed snuggles for a while at least.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Kaylee did worse with covering her crate. Some dogs do better with it though I think. Just use an old sheet/blanket that you don't care about in case it gets pulled into the crate and shredded


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

She might just be cold. Most people let their houses cool off over night.


----------



## Vizsla_Penny (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback thus far! We do cover her crate and she is very receptive to her. Agreed we may need to temporarily stop the morning snuggles....she's so cute and comfy in our bed!

Had a good night last night........slept from 10:30 - 4:30 uninterrupted. a little whimpering and whining but nothing like previous days.


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Sounds exactly like what Amber was like with us. Amber never cared for her crate, still doesn't and she's 14 months! She still gives me the puppy eyes when I put her in there at night although we have her in the living room and not in our room. If I can remember back to when she was 15 weeks old, I think when she would wake up and whine around 5am, I would go down, take her out to potty and then I would lie down with her on the couch until it was time to get up. We never wanted to bring her in the bed as to not give her any ideas. As she got older, so around 7 months old, we used ear plugs and worked on keeping her in her crate until at least 6am. A few months ago I got her a cozy cave bed to sleep in outside of her crate during the day and she LOVES it! I decided to get another cozy cave bed to put in her crate for the night and she hasn't made a peep since. I'm not sure if she was getting cold in the morning but she's been sleeping great until we wake up ever since. Of course, she's a lot older than your puppy so this comes after months and months of me getting up early and sleeping on the couch with her. I just wanted you to know that eventually, with persistence and consistency, they sleep the whole night! Good luck! 

I attached a picture of Amber in her bed (and no, I don't get a cut from the company)


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

We have definitely encountered temperature issues with Nico - he's not a pup any longer, but discomfort due to being cold would be a logical factor for your pup's behaviour... or she's simply pushing her limits! Is temperature an issue where you live?
We have a cozy cave/snoozer bed too now and he was SO AFRAID of it for the first week (we had to go 100% treat training, hiding treats in the back and rewarding him everytime he was even NEAR the bed... he used to shake like a leaf!) but now he absolutely love love loves it  He pretends to be asleep in the mornings so he doesn't have to get up, he just tucks his head further in haha!


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

*cold weather attire*

Where are you purchasing your cozy caves? Are the covers removable for washing? We need to purchase a warm/raincoat. Our pup is 7 months and the temps here in Oregon in the 20's at night and high 30's during the day. If he stands still he gets cold. Thanks!!


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

I bought ours at cozycave.eu because we're in Germany but in the States you would get them here: https://snoozerpetproducts.com
Yes, there's a zipper to take the cover off although I haven't had to do it yet.
As for a coat, I bought a Chilly Dog "Great White North" this year:http://www.chillydogs.ca/ (it's a Canadian company). I waited until Amber was older as they are not cheap and I wanted the right size. We love it, I had a couple other coats for her last year but this one fits her the best by far. It hovers around 32 degrees here but damp so feels cold. I'm including pictures


----------

